# Giant own brand wheels.



## jowwy (7 Apr 2013)

I have a giant defy 4 that comes as standard with giants own brand wheels the PR3's

they seem quite heavy and hard to get upto speed on them.

what would be a good upgrade option within the £150 price range?

thanks


----------



## fossala (7 Apr 2013)

Mavic aksiums.


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2013)

has anybody run a set of supra ra24's - currently on sale at merlins for £100


----------



## User6179 (7 Apr 2013)

If you could stretch your budget then fulcrum 5s £185 from jejames, a bit better than the aksiums IMO , have aksiums the now and wish I had bought another set of fulcrum 5s after having to true the back aksium wheel at 500 miles, fulcrums didnt need trueing till after 5000 miles.
Aksium are still good value but the fulcrums are better value IMO


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2013)

ok so ive narrowed it down to these 3 wheelsets

supra ra24's - £100 merlin cycles

shimano r501's - £75 rose cycles

shimano rs10's - £105 rose cycles

r501's are winning cause of price, which would you choose.


----------



## amaferanga (7 Apr 2013)

Hard to get up to speed? Compared to what? I thought the expression was only ever used in daft magazines like Cycling Plus.

I think you're deluding yourself if you think spending £150 on some new wheels will make any difference whatsoever. If you want new wheels that just look better though then just about any factory wheels will look better than the stock wheels on your bike.

What tyres do you have? Tyres and tyre pressure can make far more difference than wheels IMO.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2013)

mind you a pair of rs10s is undoubtedly easier to pedal up and keep going on.


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2013)

amaferanga said:


> Hard to get up to speed? Compared to what? I thought the expression was only ever used in daft magazines like Cycling Plus.
> 
> I think you're deluding yourself if you think spending £150 on some new wheels will make any difference whatsoever. If you want new wheels that just look better though then just about any factory wheels will look better than the stock wheels on your bike.
> 
> What tyres do you have? Tyres and tyre pressure can make far more difference than wheels IMO.


gatorskins at 110psi

and beleive me the wheels are heavy, front wheel is 1550g with tyre and tube, so take away 295g for the tyre and 50g for the tube and you get 1200g for a front wheel alone.


----------



## Basil.B (8 Apr 2013)

Doubt you would notice the difference.
Save your money and keep the wheels you got.


----------



## amaferanga (8 Apr 2013)

You've got slow, heavy tyres. Get some Michelin Pro 3 or Pro 4 and some decent lightweight tubes. That'll make more difference than swapping to something like Aksiums.


----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2013)

amaferanga said:


> You've got slow, heavy tyres. Get some Michelin Pro 3 or Pro 4 and some decent lightweight tubes. That'll make more difference than swapping to something like Aksiums.


heavy tyres?? theres only 90grammes difference between pro4's and gators.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Apr 2013)

jowwy, exactly what giant wheels are you on and what are their weights without tyres and tubes n skewers?

so as i can compare...


ta

stu


----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> jowwy, exactly what giant wheels are you on and what are their weights without tyres and tubes n skewers?
> 
> so as i can compare...
> 
> ...


giant sr-2 wheels

front 1050 without skewer
rear 1250 without skewer

chris


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Apr 2013)

I have just changed the Giant S-R2 /Shimano hubbed wheels on my 2011 Defy 2. Without cassette, tyres or skewers the rear weighs 1150g and the front 914g. 

I bought the Mavic/Shimano 105 wheels advertised on here which feel like lovely quality. The weights are 1057g rear and 845g front, so I've only saved 162g.

But they feel really good !


----------



## SlipperySquid (10 Apr 2013)

Hi Jowwy,
Though there are many a more experienced person on this site to advise you I'll drop my little bit of wisdom your way .
Personally I'd leave the Aksiums alone as I've gone through a shops entire stock looking for a pair with a decent rim joint and all of them where crap! 
Fulcrum 5's are a great wheel and can be found in your budget range, Shimano wise I'd go for the rs20's they are lighter than the rs30's and better than the rs10's and can be had for £123 online from a very reputable dealer that sounds like rubble 

What do I run? I've got a set of Giant PSL1's after the standard rear wheel on my Forme Reflex locked up at speed and destroyed itself. The PSL1 is a great wheelset if you can get it cheaply (retail at over £220 I think). If you have a Giant LBS near you see if anyone has bought a bike with PSL1's and then upgraded leaving the originals in the shop as you should be able to get them for a bargain? Just and idea.

Given that you seem to want to stay at the lower end of the budget though, give the RS20's a go?

It's not all about the weight of the wheel but "where" that weight is? Hub or Rim ? what bearings it's running on etc.

I suppose the most important part to think about is how cool they look


----------



## Gary E (10 Apr 2013)

Don't want to hijack the thread but I've been looking at the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheelset for £132.49 at Merlin Cycles. Can anyone comment on them?


----------



## SlipperySquid (11 Apr 2013)

Racing 7's are a decent enough wheel but i wouldnt say a brilliant upgrade unless that is the maximum you can spend or needed a wheelset fast and that was all that was available! scrape another 20 or 30 quid together and get the 5's instead sir!


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Apr 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> I have just changed the Giant S-R2 /Shimano hubbed wheels on my 2011 Defy 2. Without cassette, tyres or skewers the rear weighs 1150g and the front 914g.
> 
> I bought the Mavic/Shimano 105 wheels advertised on here which feel like lovely quality. The weights are 1057g rear and 845g front, so I've only saved 162g.
> 
> But they feel really good !


 
OP - I'd encourage you to think about changing.

I did notice the difference on my ride into work this morning - first one with the new wheels. 105 hubs much smoother and I set a new PR on an uphill section. The bike felt faster and the stats show that it was.

I do like the look of the PSL-1 wheelset & it might be worthwhile looking at those. Otherwise I can recommend from experience, Mavic CXP-33s on Shimano 105 hubs with Sapim spokes.

I do now need to wash the bike though after muddy roads took their toll.


----------

